# Hail Gesshin Hide



## schanop (Mar 1, 2014)

Jon is away for the NY food show to represent Gesshin Hide craftsmen. I recalled that two years ago when he went there, one of his new knife that I also custom ordered was also at the show, a kensaki yanagiba, about 6.30" in, in this video.

[video=youtube;Hr6M9gsstFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr6M9gsstFw[/video]

A quiet rainy Sunday makes me grab Gesshin Hide Kensaki out for a clean up before switching its turn with a Shig kitaeji yanagiba. Now that I am down to two sashimi knives, I still use Hide about half the time. Apart from super fine fit and finish, and kitaeji pattern, I am as happy owning a Hide yanagiba as a Shigefusa yanagiba :happymug:







Recent Jon's show off of his superb honbadzuke above, gave me an idea to capture Hide after two years of light home use.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## Hbeernink (Mar 2, 2014)

Gorgeous. Hideyaki-San is an artist and a fine craftsman, and Jon has a great eye when it comes to picking knives to represent.


----------

